# Squidget update!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Meds have stopped his tumors from growing, but they get no better! He is doing OK! But he is not as happy, I think he is sick of being sprayed and having baths! And I must admit I do not spend as much time with him as I used to! But he acts as tho he dosen't like me to mess with him much anymore! He eats and drinks but seems to be slowly losing weight. I think he is living a miserable life, but can't bring myself to do anything about it. I am a weak person when it comes to that, I always think I could be wrong! So I will take care of and love him until I know it is time. Sorry to have to give you all this news, but he may live for years, you never know!

Luv Y all!
Denise


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

It's good to hear from you and even though your update isn't very positive, it's good to know what's going on.

I really feel for you and Squidget as we all do...you guys have been through so much together it's just a crying shame all around

I wish I could say something to you to help, but I know that people always have to follow their own path in life...

Good luck and best wishes to one courageous and wonderful lady & her dear sweet pigeon!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank You Brad!
I am not giving up yet, I have exhausted all medical help, but maybe just love and respect will get him thru a few or many more years! Who knows? Maybe if I let him be him and live his life out, his body will get stronger or nature will take its course. I am tired of medicating him everyday, because he hates it. What kind of a life is that? 

Denise


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

dnrslucky1 said:


> I am tired of medicating him everyday, because he hates it. What kind of a life is that?
> 
> Denise



Hi Denise, 

I can completely understand your feelings here and I agree. I have my own personal take on things but like I said, everyone has to do things on their own, in their own time. Nobody here can say or do anything to help really or change things so unfortunately, the burdon does lie on you

Hugs,


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While I can certainly understand your frustration and disappointment in his development, I will always keep warm postitive healing thoughts for you and Squiget!

Perhaps now is the time to let his body make its own decisions. You have done so much and no pigeon could have been more cared for or loved! Actually, while you did all the work, we all did our best to send loving and supportive thoughts to you both!

Whichever way the journey leads, we will be with and behind you and Squidget ALL the WAY! We will always look forward to more positive updates!

HUGS AND KISSES TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Was thinking of Squidget the other day*

Sometimes it is good to let the body work. Given the maintenance regime and lots of TLC from you, perhaps Squidget will build up his own immunity system to battle the bad stuff in him. You never know!

But two things we all know - Squidget is a fighter. He doesn't give up easily AND we know that you don't give up easily too! 

Lots of loving-kindness for both of you from this side of the world ...
Suzanna & Beanie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dearest Denise and Squidget,

Hugest of hugs to you both. Denise, you are truly the only one who can decide what is best for the Squidge. I can tell by your posts that you will know if and when the time has come. I can also tell by your posts that you have come to a realistic assessment of Squidget's chances. Yours is not a pleasant situation to be in, but, sadly, you're in it. I know you will make all the "right" decisions for Squidget and for yourself. I've been there many a time with a bird or animal and do know the anguish you are going through.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Denise,

Sorry to hear that Squidget isn't improving.

I know its not the same thing but I had a cat called Tom who had so many things wrong with him. He had medication too which was a drama every day to administer that I used to cry with frustration when he spat the pills out or meowed when we tried to force the pills down his throat. Tom had a progressive illness that all the pills were doing were just giving him more time but we knew that he wouldn't live for ever i.e. probably 6 months at the best. I started to question the pill giving because it made Tom so distressed ( and me) that I belived it couldn't really be helping him.

Despite my vet telling me to keep trying, I didn't - unless a miracle cure was around the corner, Tom was going to leave us in the near future and I decided to just let nature take its course and leave Tom hopefully with a stress-free life. Well maybe he could have lasted 3 months longer if we had kept giving him the pills but at what cost.

When it was time to say goodbye to Tom and he let me know, it was hard but it felt right as I knew and he knew that his little body had given up.

I'm not sounding a death knell for Squidget - I really hope there is a miracle and maybe there will be if you do what you think what's right for Squidget and let his body repair systems take over - you never know.

We are all with you Denise and we can only imagine how hard it is but not really having the reality of it. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Squidget.

If anybody deserves a miracle its you and Squidget. Here's hoping.....

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Denise,

I am sorry that Squidget is so unhappy, I was so certain that the situation would improve!

You are the one that is able to assess his quality of life now, and perhaps it would be a good idea to see how he does without the stress of medication but with gallons of love and positive thoughts.

I used to worry about whether I should let Feefo go when she had such terrible fits, but she was able to tell me by the cheerful flick of her tail when she gathered herself up after a fit that she was prepared to carry on. I am certain that Squidget has his own way of communicating with you and will let you know what he needs from you.

Hugs to both of you,

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Denise,

I'm so sorry to hear that Squidget doesn't seem to be improving and feeling well. 

You have been thru so much with Squidget and you have so much love and compassion and therefore have an enormous worry on your shoulder. I understand completely. I'm sure there is a battle going on in your mind, and it is overwhelming and frustrating.

I am going to pray for you and Squidget, and ask God to help you with your intentions and allow this to be resolved, perhaps He will make the decision for you. 

Sending you and Squidget a BIG firm hug.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Denise

As others have just posted, you know that you and Squidget have been in our hearts and prayers from the beginning. You have done everything possible to help him survive.

We had a little dog, a miniature pinscher named Missy, who was part of our family for 17 years. We loved her just like she was a child. As she aged her eyesight and hearing failed, she developed heart problems and her joint problems became more acute (min-pins have very long legs and they can develop problems from that). We, along with a wonderful vet, kept her going for over a year after she became so sick but the quality of life the last six months was very bad. All she was able to do was lay on her pillow and was very sick.

We probably took her to the vet at least once a week for the last few months but he told us one day that while he could keep her going awhile longer we needed to seriously think about her quality of life. He had been her vet since she was a baby and knew her well and how rambunctious she had always been. His words were: "Think about letting her go with some dignity". His words reached and touched me and I think it was the next week after he said that when we took her to him for the final time. When we walked into the office with her wrapped in her baby blanket the entire staff knew why we were there without a word being spoken. I have never regretted the decision.

Whatever you decide just know that we care for both of you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Denise,

I sooo feel for you. This has got to be so stressful for you with Squidget not really improving and I'm sure you drive yourself crazy on a daily basis going back and forth with what would be the best thing to do. I know, because I would be the same way.

Just know that we are all behind you no matter how things work out. 

Big hugs for you and Squidget.....

Linda


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I want to thank each and everyone of you for the wonderful support and caring words. Reading your posts has brought tears to my eyes! I don't know what else to say right now!

Thank you so much!
Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't have anything to add to what has been said already.
I know what ever you will decide will be right for Squidget.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I second that Denise!

Feather


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise, 


If you had an Orphan Squeaker to raise, and to let the two of them hang out together as the Baby/youngster grows up...

This might rally various interests and energys in Squdiget...

I forget now, if Squidget is a male or female?

But regardless, I have seen many occasions of where I had Babys or Peepers, and other Birds, whether young or old adults, became quite vivid and interested to be with them and or to kind of protect them or mentor them or even wishing to feed them! Or just be with them in various ways, and the Babys or Peepers of course welcome this too.

The older Birds would preen the Babys or Peepers at times, and or show them how to peck Seeds and all kinds of things...


So...it might be worth a try...might be a good moralle booster for Squidget...!


Best wishes you two!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

